# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  فك نمط حمايه بدون مسح بياناات لجهاز MI NOTE LTE (XIAOMI)

## king of royal

السلام عليكم  كيفكم باشمهندسين    جايبلكم لكم موضوع ممكن اديله درجة ممتاز وهو فك نمط حماية لموديلات XIAOMI بدون حذف بيانات علي الدونجل الرائع BST SAMSUNG الخطوات : هتم علي دونجل BST SAMSUNG نبدأ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )  1-الدخول علي وضع الفاست مود بإغلاق الهاتف والضغط علي زر توطية الصوت + زر الباور 2- اختيار قائمه XIAOMI من الدونجل BST 3- اختيار موديل الهاتف  4- عمل سكان للهاتف وهو في وضع الفاست مود  5- الضغط علي قائمة ONE RECOVERY6- الدونجل هيتصل بالسيرفر واختيار الريكفري المناسب الخاص بالجهاز وستقوم بالتأكيد عليه  7- سيقوم الدونجل بتفليش الريكفري معدل تلقائيا  8- علم علامة صح علي UNLOCK VIA RECOVERY MODE 9- ألضغط علي RESET SCREENLOCK مبروك عليك فك رمز الحمايه بدون مسح البيانات   وتم رفع الصور من العمليه الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] منقول

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم_

----------


## king of royal

> _بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم_

  شرفنى مرورك اخى

----------

